# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Art & Design >  Current Desktop

## ubuntu-geek

http://ubuntuforums.org/screenshot/Screenshot.png

 :Smile:

----------


## disposable

> http://ubuntuforums.org/screenshot/Screenshot.png


Very nice. My current...

Edit: Hosting's gone...

----------


## Mike Douglas

> http://ubuntuforums.org/screenshot/Screenshot.png


Share the wallpaper?

----------


## ubuntu-geek

:Smile:  - Enjoy

http://ubuntuforums.org/screenshot/ubuntu.jpg

----------


## eNiNjA

http://dnsdevil.net/1.png

----------


## FLeiXiuS

After seeing some beautiful desktops I thought about sharing my own  :Smile: 

http://69.143.69.173/nick/Screenshot.png

----------


## FX

I'd post a desktop, but no place to host it.  :Sad: 

FX

----------


## Anonymous

Fx I'll host it for you. Pm me and I tell you my email adresse.

----------


## Perfect Storm

It was me replying above   ....(did it again forgot to log me on   :Confused:  )

----------


## deleric

My desktop, nothing special (yet). Yust installed Ubuntu. 

http://www.mijnalbum.nl/foto.php?m=f...p;key=AMENTHCC

----------


## ashley_v

Very nice screenshots guys.  Here is a library of my screenshots thanks to lynucs.  Feel free to browse them.

http://www.lynucs.org/?&shn

----------


## ispmike

I usually just use the default theme but a change is nice every once in a while.

----------


## fng

that sort of aqua look is very nice  :Smile:

----------


## St-Ex

> that sort of aqua look is very nice


I agree... Where did you get the theme from? It looks a bit like 3da, but nicer! 8)

----------


## HungSquirrel

Magneto, I want a laptop that can do 1600x1200!  :-p

----------


## kal_zakath

My desktop, using some LT gdesklets, aterm using zsh shell, xmms with ubuntu skin and ubuntu wallpaper made by volvoguy. Real resolution is SXGA+ (1400x1050).

----------


## bvc

> I agree... Where did you get the theme from? It looks a bit like 3da, but nicer! 8)


http://www.users.monornet.hu/linux/

----------


## St-Ex

> http://www.users.monornet.hu/linux/


Thx.  :Wink:  

But I was talking about the icons...

----------


## TravisNewman

ubuntu-geek, what theme are you using?

----------


## bvc

> Thx.  
> 
> But I was talking about the icons...


oh, soory...
looks like a combo of diff themes to me. There is d3a icons there, and I'd guess the firefox is from a firefox theme?



panickedthumb,
http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=17498


here's my screenies for SmoothDegar and SmoothCobalt;
http://kernow-webhosting.com/~bvc/th...moothdegar.jpg
http://kernow-webhosting.com/~bvc/th...oothcobalt.jpg despite 5 attempts and 3 months, I have not even received a reply for permission to port the Aqua2004 icons in the Cobalt screenie.

----------


## TravisNewman

> oh, soory...
> looks like a combo of diff themes to me. There is d3a icons there, and I'd guess the firefox is from a firefox theme?
> 
> 
> 
> panickedthumb,
> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=17498
> 
> 
> ...


 I dig those smoothgear and smoothcobalt icons/themes etc. Got some links?  :Smile:  I've never bothered with Gnome themes but this thread is inspiring  :Wink:

----------


## bvc

http://gnome-look.org/usermanager/se...p?username=bvc

----------


## TravisNewman

Excellent, thanks bvc  :Smile:  Yeah, i thought I'd seen these before, I remember the name and I'm placing the name with the work now.

----------


## Magneto

> Magneto, I want a laptop that can do 1600x1200!  :-p


its 1400x1050 on the lcd  :Smile:  but on my 21in monitor its 1600x1200 @ 75 which is way better than the lcd- before ubuntu i had dual head working too

how'd u get the transparent term? i can never get gdesklets to show my correct disk size either it only shows 10% of the real stats. nice desktop




bvc---thanks for posting that link i had lost my longhorn inspired theme

----------


## ispmike

> Thx.  
> 
> But I was talking about the icons...


The icons are d3a but the home and computer desktop icons are from the Human icon set.

----------


## bvc

Nice updates on Ghrome

get it here

----------


## oddabe19

> Nice updates on Ghrome
> 
> get it here


Everytime i see your screenshots, you have yet another great song.

what a great music collection...

hats off to you!!!

----------


## bvc

> Everytime i see your screenshots, you have yet another great song.
> 
> what a great music collection...
> 
> hats off to you!!!


thx!
I like your sig!!!  :Wink:

----------


## TravisNewman

> thx!
> I like your sig!!!


 Im always up for new music. Never heard of what you're listening to in the screen though, what kind is it?

----------


## bvc

> Im always up for new music. Never heard of what you're listening to in the screen though, what kind is it?


http://www.bebonorman.com/

----------


## HungSquirrel

> how'd u get the transparent term?


 $ sudo apt-get install Eterm
$ Eterm -f white -n DeskTerm -O -x --buttonbar false --scrollbar false


BVC, you made SmoothDegar?  Awesome!  I just want to say good work, I've been using it for several weeks now.

----------


## Magneto

> $ sudo apt-get install Eterm
> $ Eterm -f white -n DeskTerm -O -x --buttonbar false --scrollbar false
> 
> 
> BVC, you made SmoothDegar?  Awesome!  I just want to say good work, I've been using it for several weeks now.


thanks squirrel - i have eterm i use it for Esetroot  
is there a way to have it there with out an entry in a window list?

----------


## bvc

> BVC, you made SmoothDegar?  Awesome!  I just want to say good work, I've been using it for several weeks now.


Yes, and thank you! You know it, Degar/s metacity's, SmootColbalt and Cobalt/s were all updated 2 days ago?
Enjoy!

----------


## HungSquirrel

> is there a way to have it there with out an entry in a window list?


I don't know, but if you find one, let me know!

----------


## Magneto

> I don't know, but if you find one, let me know!


will do



hey bvc has me tryin to get in on the action - im working on an Ubuntu icon theme i made my first icon for it

----------


## TravisNewman

Excellent. I dig the icon. Looking forward to seeing what else that icon set turns out  :Smile: 

Noam Chomsky on the desktop. Nice. Philosophy or Linuguistics?
Love his philosophy, hate his Linguistics (arguably a part of philosophy, though).

----------


## Magneto

> Excellent. I dig the icon. Looking forward to seeing what else that icon set turns out 
> 
> Noam Chomsky on the desktop. Nice. Philosophy or Linuguistics?
> Love his philosophy, hate his Linguistics (arguably a part of philosophy, though).


Philosophy and Semantics- its a radio interview with him soon after 9-11 talking about "Terrorism" and how/what exactly the US will be fighting after Bush declared a war on terrorism and how countries the US has attacked like Nicaragua have gone before the World Court and have brought charges of Terrorism against the US and won. 
surprisingly there is a nice quantity of chomsky philisophical content on supernova in mp3 form
http://webpages.charter.net/dolemite/Screenshot.png see im not hijacking  :Smile:

----------


## Julius

My desktop  :Wink:

----------


## TravisNewman

> Philosophy and Semantics- its a radio interview with him soon after 9-11 talking about "Terrorism" and how/what exactly the US will be fighting after Bush declared a war on terrorism and how countries the US has attacked like Nicaragua have gone before the World Court and have brought charges of Terrorism against the US and won. 
> surprisingly there is a nice quantity of chomsky philisophical content on supernova in mp3 form
> http://webpages.charter.net/dolemite/Screenshot.png see im not hijacking


 Nice! I'd like to hear that. 

PS: your avatar is familiar. It looks like someone's website logo for a site I saw about a month ago called "The greatest site ever" or something like that. You may know what i'm talking about. It may even be your site. But I've lost the url since.

Sorry to keep changing the subject guys

----------


## Hermes

My latest:

http://www.tc.umn.edu/~stro0445/Screenshot.png

----------


## bvc

DebianAquaUbuntu
modified the wallpaper from gnome look
http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=17496

----------


## Magneto

> Nice! I'd like to hear that. 
> 
> PS: your avatar is familiar. It looks like someone's website logo for a site I saw about a month ago called "The greatest site ever" or something like that. You may know what i'm talking about. It may even be your site. But I've lost the url since.
> 
> Sorry to keep changing the subject guys


here u go http://dolemite777.spymac.net/NoamChomsky-WTC.mp3  I finally listened to it and it's nothing shocking just a viewpoint not shown by the media
yeah that avi is from a pic on the best page in the universe http://maddox.xmission.com/ i use it in gentoo forums too(although i havent been there too much since changing to ubuntu

a screenshot to stay on topic- i customized my gdm theme

----------


## TravisNewman

> a screenshot to stay on topic- i customized my gdm theme


Wow. Care to share that theme with us? I've been looking for a gdm theme that I really liked.

----------


## mojo

> Wow. Care to share that theme with us? I've been looking for a gdm theme that I really liked.


 Here is my desktop, using new SVG Industrial theme (steal from NLD9)

----------


## Magneto

> Wow. Care to share that theme with us? I've been looking for a gdm theme that I really liked.


http://dolemite777.spymac.net/UbuntuGDM1.tar.gz

the art is from gnome-look.org Mark Turner gets the credit for that - I couldnt deal with that pic for my desktop but as a login background i think its real nice

----------


## Magneto

Tru Blue

----------


## HiddenWolf

magneto, that is sweet. Can you tell me how to get that setup?

----------


## Magneto

> magneto, that is sweet. Can you tell me how to get that setup?


The controls are from the Torilla theme
The Window Border is  Industrial 
The icon set is d3a icon theme
The wallpaper is http://shweet.bendug.org/~mark/ubuntu-wallpaper3.jpg 

you can get all the themes from gnome-look.org im pretty sure - industrial i think i got from art.gnome.org

----------


## TravisNewman

Very nice! You're coming up with some really sweet stuff lately dude.

----------


## #Greg

My desktop (WMaker):



Quite simple I'm still experimenting with different managers & themes, haven't been on Linux for months before this so it's time to play.

Also this is on a old box so I can't get too heavy with it, sadly, as my main box is still XP which I need for various apps/games, but I'm switching between the two via a KVM and I'm certainly on Ubuntu more than XP  :Smile:

----------


## TravisNewman

I just can't manage to get into Window Maker. I know its supposed to be very powerful, but at the same time, shallow as it may be, I look at something for so long, I want it to look NICE, and Window Maker just doesn't look that great to me.

----------


## bvc

SmoothManBlue Updated -wallpaper and gdesklet-starterbar backgrounds included.
Wallpaper is a color mod of jimmac's waves.svg
http://jimmac.musichall.cz/
http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=17082

screenie
SmoothManBlue

----------


## carlos

My desk ;

http://www.debianitalia.org/modules/...?lid=116&cid=1

----------


## HungSquirrel

http://dolemite777.spymac.net/UbuntuGDM1.tar.gz




> *Not Found*
> 
> The requested URL /UbuntuGDM1.tar.gz was not found on this server.


 :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## Magneto

> http://dolemite777.spymac.net/UbuntuGDM1.tar.gz


sorry i uploaded it without changing directories- its there now




PanickedThumb- yeah i dont dig many of the "lightweight" environments they seem crappy- i do like openbox  xfce is ok but not worth it for me
I find myself customizing the heck out of openbox to be able to do what I can do in Gnome- then I ask myself is it worth it- then I have stupid lag time trying to open apps in gnome and I get upset and go to openbox like Im about to do

----------


## TravisNewman

So is that Openbox with the gnome panel or is it just customized to LOOK like the gnome panel? If it IS the Gnome panel, I'd like to know how you switched the WM from Metacity to Openbox.

And I'd like to take a peek at your black gnome theme too, that rocks.

----------


## HungSquirrel

Looks good, Magneto, thanks.

----------


## Magneto

> So is that Openbox with the gnome panel or is it just customized to LOOK like the gnome panel? If it IS the Gnome panel, I'd like to know how you switched the WM from Metacity to Openbox.
> 
> And I'd like to take a peek at your black gnome theme too, that rocks.


Thats openbox3 with only a gnome-panel running although you can use openbox instead of metacity with gnome- but my whole thing with using openbox is not using gnome.  I have a love hate relationship with gnome.

The black theme is Tenebrific and its at art.gnome.org and gnome-look.org its a gtk2 theme.

for gnome with OB3 instead of metacity 
 If you run the GNOME desktop environment:

The default window manager for the GNOME environment is metacity. To switch from metacity to Openbox, do the following:

    % openbox --replace 

Choose to save your session the next time you log out so that Openbox will be started for you when you log in again.

Note: As of GNOME 2.4, gnome-panel no longer manages its own key bindings, and requires that the window manager provide its own key bindings for showing the Main Menu and Run dialog. Openbox does this through the bundled gnome-panel-control tool, which can be used in keybindings to access the gnome-panel. Use the --main-menu option to display gnome-panel's menu, and the --run-dialog to display its Run dialog.


so you can use openbox in gnome and if u use the main-menu function the openbox menu will be the gnome menu

----------


## TravisNewman

> Thats openbox3 with only a gnome-panel running although you can use openbox instead of metacity with gnome- but my whole thing with using openbox is not using gnome.  I have a love hate relationship with gnome.
> 
> The black theme is Tenebrific and its at art.gnome.org and gnome-look.org its a gtk2 theme.
> 
> for gnome with OB3 instead of metacity 
>  If you run the GNOME desktop environment:
> 
> The default window manager for the GNOME environment is metacity. To switch from metacity to Openbox, do the following:
> 
> ...


 Thanks magneto, and sorry for being a tool here, but how do you get the specific gnome-panel running without running gnome itself? I'd prefer to keep metacity in gnome if I can just get the panel.

And how do you call the "main-menu function" exactly?

----------


## Crisp

-Crisp

----------


## Magneto

> Thanks magneto, and sorry for being a tool here, but how do you get the specific gnome-panel running without running gnome itself? I'd prefer to keep metacity in gnome if I can just get the panel.
> 
> And how do you call the "main-menu function" exactly?


Nah youre not bein a tool thats what this forum is for

Just run gnome-panel from a commandline or from a script- i run it from a menu script  to start the panel - if you use gnome then the panel that will appear will look the same as the gnome-panel you use within gnome  because of your user settings in ~/

Main-menu is for using openbox instead of metacity- not sure if it will work without gnome running

*****EDIT****** DO NOT START OPENBOX ALONE WITH THE main-menu option! This will cause openbox to look immediately for a running gnome/kde session and crash when none is found- you will get a session lasterd under 10 seconds popup


I never can get all the right gdesklets working so i use gnome-panel otherwise I wouldnt

----------


## bvc

Crisp, where'd ya get the gnome foot? Colorful!

----------


## Faramirtook

PM me or e-mail me for icons, theme, and mouse theme, and background, if you'd like. faramirtookATgmailDOTcom

----------


## TravisNewman

Magneto: You've been great dude.... Last question I swear  :Smile:  How would I change back to metacity if I decided I needed to?

----------


## Magneto

> Magneto: You've been great dude.... Last question I swear  How would I change back to metacity if I decided I needed to?


try 


```
killall openbox; metacity &
```

man i forgot how quick openbox is- with nautilus its a fake fast gnome lol

----------


## Crisp

BVC:  It's just a part of the gnomebar gdesklet, automatically there by default.  Enjoy =)

-Crisp

----------


## TravisNewman

Thanks Magneto! I'll give it a shot, see what I can do with it, configure it, etc. but I'll probably end up going back to Gnome. I'm a wus *L*

PS: is that just gdesklets running on the right side of the screen?

----------


## duff

here's mine...pretty simple.

http://www.ces.clemson.edu/~eduffy/Screenshot.png

----------


## fng

Faramirtook : very nice, just looks like my powerbook setup

----------


## Crisp

Update

-Crisp

----------


## bvc

> BVC:  It's just a part of the gnomebar gdesklet, automatically there by default.  Enjoy =)
> 
> -Crisp


oh, I see it....too bad my gdesklet (hoary 5.04) is broken
 :Brick wall:

----------


## oddabe19

> oh, I see it....too bad my gdesklet (hoary 5.04) is broken


GOOD!!! so, it's not just my gdesklets that are broken in hoary.

----------


## TravisNewman

> GOOD!!! so, it's not just my gdesklets that are broken in hoary.


 No, it's not just you, most of mine are broken. I can get a few to work.

----------


## Crisp

Really guys?  I've tried it with just about every desklet in gdesklets-data, and they all seem to work perfectly.  They do clean out your RAM though, but 512Mb can hold a few.  The only thing I need now, is to get my sound working, and I'll be a happy guy.  But I wont complain about that here, it's a bit offtopic.

-Crisp

----------


## TravisNewman

> Really guys?  I've tried it with just about every desklet in gdesklets-data, and they all seem to work perfectly.  They do clean out your RAM though, but 512Mb can hold a few.  The only thing I need now, is to get my sound working, and I'll be a happy guy.  But I wont complain about that here, it's a bit offtopic.
> 
> -Crisp


 OK gdesklets now work fine, but I did a major profile cleanout because a lot of gnome stuff got garbled... It might have been that I had old prefs in there that didn't transition well.

----------


## bvc

just found the same. I created a new user and all was well. Looks like clean up time  :Brick wall:

----------


## bvc

those of you with hoary, does your volume icon in the panel change? Mine will not, with any of my themes that have its own specified in an iconrc.  :Eh?:

----------


## Tsjoklat

Same here bvc, don't see any edited volume icon anymore, just the standard one ubu puts in  :Sad:

----------


## TravisNewman

Nope. Doesn't change here either.

----------


## oddabe19

Time for a new one. (bvc, you might like my collection there  :Wink:  )

----------


## TravisNewman

Yes! The OC Supertones! I love them and I'm not even Christian!

----------


## bvc

yeppers.....nice collection  :Very Happy:

----------


## Magneto

> Nope. Doesn't change here either.


i coulda swore u had 150 posts yesterday lol 
[Cough***postwhore**cough cough]

----------


## mojo

I love to share my little desktop with all u guys here, hope u guys don't laugh at my pathetic art perception.

----------


## TravisNewman

> i coulda swore u had 150 posts yesterday lol 
> [Cough***postwhore**cough cough]


 Am not! I'm just unemployed at the moment and have way too much time on my hands  :Smile: 

And I like the community here and want to contribute as much as I can.

As much as I can, at this point, is more than I wish I could, because I need money.  :Wink: 

Anyway, off to fill out job applications   :Brick wall:

----------


## Magneto

> Am not! I'm just unemployed at the moment and have way too much time on my hands 
> 
> And I like the community here and want to contribute as much as I can.
> 
> As much as I can, at this point, is more than I wish I could, because I need money. 
> 
> Anyway, off to fill out job applications


 just playin man relax


mojo-------- That's a nice wallpaper - screenshots threads are about what YOU like and possibly inspriring others 
We all start somewhere and end up somewhere else  :Wink:

----------


## TravisNewman

> just playin man relax
> 
> 
> mojo-------- That's a nice wallpaper - screenshots threads are about what YOU like and possibly inspriring others 
> We all start somewhere and end up somewhere else


 Magneto: Yeah, I know you are, I didn't take any offense. Sorry if it sounded like I did, I was just joking around too

mojo: what icons are you using there. I like them a lot. Very simple but very nice.

----------


## bvc

wish I knew where to get them outside of installing SuSE. I believe they are Novell's new svg Industrial Steel icons? Could have heard wrong though.

----------


## TravisNewman

> wish I knew where to get them outside of installing SuSE. I believe they are Novell's new svg Industrial Steel icons? Could have heard wrong though.


 Can someone using SuSE post their icons? hehe  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## mojo

I'm working on the Debian package of Industrial Steel theme, inlc. XMMS Industrial Steel, Backgrounds, icons, GDM, Galeon and more.. will be out soon in the weekend!

----------


## TravisNewman

> Yep Clearlooks olive with the background from the gnome-look site. And heavliy tweaked fonts so they look decent


 u-g tell us how you tweaked your fonts. I dig them quite a bit!

I also really like the wallpaper. Share?  :Wink: 

And heck, why not? How about the xmms skin? Are there skins to match all the clearlooks themes?

(I don't keep up with customization/artwork/skins that much)

----------


## Sam77

> http://www.reactionnetworks.com/reactScreenshot.png


Im new with Linux and like to know how did you make windows transparency?

----------


## ubuntu-geek

XMMS: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=21475
Background: http://www.deviantart.com/view/8369177/

Font's i'll make up a Howto and post in Hoary today.

----------


## Paool

http://img197.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img1...tekranu3wf.png  :Very Happy:

----------


## Tsjoklat

bvc, the wallpaper in http://home.houston.rr.com/bvc/Clearlooks-4Humans.jpg where oh where to get it?  :Smile: 

D

----------


## Paool

> bvc, the wallpaper in http://home.houston.rr.com/bvc/Clearlooks-4Humans.jpg where oh where to get it? 
> 
> D


 http://img13.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img13...libuntu7bu.png  :Wink:

----------


## bvc

> Im new with Linux and like to know how did you make windows transparency?


http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20769
*NOTE: THIS ONLY WORKS IN HOARY, DOES NOT WORK IN WARTY*

----------


## bvc

> bvc, the wallpaper in http://home.houston.rr.com/bvc/Clearlooks-4Humans.jpg where oh where to get it? 
> 
> D


png and trans_svg here
http://ulipo.altervista.org/ubuntu/

----------


## Tsjoklat

Thanks bvc for always feeding my hunger for wallpapers  :Smile: 

D

----------


## TravisNewman

Paool, your desktop is awesome!
I'm asking this a lot lately, but what all are you using there?

----------


## Yukonjack

> Updated the Big_Pack again  
> http://home.houston.rr.com/bvc/gtk/C...ck-0.5.tar.bz2
> New color scheme is Clearlooks-4Humans 
> [I know it is Human Beings but I though it to be too long for a theme] Color scheme is a mod of Ubuntu's (Clearlooks) Human theme. Where Ubuntu made the buttons a little lighter, I've made them a little darker. I also did the same for other widgets like 'combobox' allowing the scrollbars to remain the normal background color.
> There is also a new modified Clearlooks-Coffee called Clearlooks-Decaf_Coffee. With the same changes as above, among other things.
> Have Fun!


Thanks a lot bvc way cool  :Smile:

----------


## bvc

> Thanks a lot bvc way cool


ur welcome
just sharing  :Very Happy:  
as if no one could tell, I like a wide variety
It's now at gnome-look and will be updated there

----------


## Paool

> Paool, your desktop is awesome!
> I'm asking this a lot lately, but what all are you using there?


 just lila-brown pack  :Wink:  

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=17726
http://lila-theme.berlios.de/forum/i...?showtopic=129

but I don't know where you can download it now... I can share it if you want (~2MB)

----------


## mfs9

> Hoary with Gnome 2.10


Another Linux-newbie. Just got my Ubuntu up and running a few days ago. I have never tried Linux before but everything has been going smoothly.

I was just wondering what audioplayer is that and what style are you using? Both look pretty neat.

----------


## hard_i

I think that style/theme in there is Ana > http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=18194
The media player should be rhythmbox ( by looking @ the systray icon  :Capital Razz:  )
I dunno about what's/how he got that media control thingie on the desktop.. (gDesklet ? )

----------


## mfs9

> I think that style/theme in there is Ana > http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=18194
> The media player should be rhythmbox ( by looking @ the systray icon  )
> I dunno about what's/how he got that media control thingie on the desktop.. (gDesklet ? )


Thank you. I'll try gDesklet.

----------


## carlc

> Paool, your desktop is awesome!
> I'm asking this a lot lately, but what all are you using there?


I agree her desktop is awesome!

----------


## bvc

> just lila-brown pack  
> 
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=17726
> http://lila-theme.berlios.de/forum/i...?showtopic=129
> 
> but I don't know where you can download it now... I can share it if you want (~2MB)


or contact me or Nikola

----------


## Paool

> I agree, Paool, I mean her desktop, is awesome!


 her? I'm a guy  :Capital Razz:  :Capital Razz:

----------


## Randabis

http://img145.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img1...apshot36zn.jpg

There's my latest.

----------


## artnay

> Another Linux-newbie. Just got my Ubuntu up and running a few days ago. I have never tried Linux before but everything has been going smoothly.
> 
> I was just wondering what audioplayer is that and what style are you using? Both look pretty neat.


As hard_i already replied, at the time I took that shot I was using rhythmbox as a media player. The icon bar and the media player control thingie on the desktop are both gDesklets powered (starterbar and rhythmlet as displays). Theme is Ana or Wintah, can't remember.

So I had some more spare time, and this is what I did.

It's quite a mix: Metacity/GNOME as a WM, Rhythmbox Applet added to panel, font ae_nice, theme is Clearlooks (Controls: Ana, Window border: Wintah, Icons: Suede). The mask on the background is originally made by archibald, I just added some shades there. Also wrote the text and added Ubuntu logo.  I decided to remove gDesklets because I encountered some usability problems with starterbar. I just added a new gnome-panel and some launchers to it. Now I can hide the icon panel easily, and vice versa. Messing around with the GUI is a never ending project to me.   :Mr. Green:

----------


## carlc

> her? I'm a guy


I must have misread your Homepage.
Which is not surprising because I only speak/read English.

My bad...

----------


## Gnobody

Hoary AMD64   :Mr. Green:

----------


## carlc

Gnobody, Your desktop colors look great! I really like the inclusion of that shade of green. Did you make your own wallpaper?

----------


## Gnobody

> Gnobody, Your desktop colors look great! I really like the inclusion of that shade of green. Did you make your own wallpaper?


It is a modded version of Ulibuntu svg using gnome to render the gradient.  The theme is clearlooks olive-mod which is in the clearlooks big theme pack and the human window boarder.  I forget where I got the background, Ill host if I can't find a link.

----------


## bvc

http://ulipo.altervista.org/ubuntu/
the svg is trans so you can set the background color

----------


## munki

Maybe I should post my newest desktop, but it's not as fancy as alot of these other ones. 

click here!

----------


## Paool

> My bad...


no problem  :Wink: 

how to set colors in *.svg files?   :Eh?:

----------


## Gnobody

> no problem 
> 
> how to set colors in *.svg files?


 right click your desktop -> Change Desktop Background -> Desktop Colours

----------


## `Mrk

BTW, would be really cool, if Ubuntu had something like this by default:  

And here's my current desktop. Sorry about the size, about 700 KB...  :Neutral:

----------


## ulisse

It seems that somebody likes my "ulibuntu" desktop...
I arranged a better-looking download page, where I'll put new wallpapers (if I'll make some...).
Enjoy

----------


## bvc

> It seems that somebody likes my "ulibuntu" desktop...
> I arranged a better-looking download page, where I'll put new wallpapers (if I'll make some...).
> Enjoy


I love it!
Thank you!

----------


## unkwn



----------


## DJ_Max

Using the updated Human Theme.

----------


## telmo

Very nice! Both of them!  :Smile:

----------


## bored2k

> Using the updated Human Theme.


 Didnt know Human theme got updated ... nice .

----------


## DJ_Max

> Didnt know Human theme got updated ... nice .


 Yeah, it's much better, so is the GDM. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22104
Thanks for the comments, I'm using the Human Theme + Lila Brown's Icons.

----------


## Tsjoklat

> her? I'm a guy


Hahah now you know how it feels when people say you are one gender which you are not  :Capital Razz:  And no, I am not a guy  :Smile:

----------


## cdhotfire

newest setup.
http://img165.exs.cx/img165/9938/screenshot4xi.jpg

----------


## hard_i

pic

----------


## artnay

Here it goes... once again.

Hoary & GNOME 2.10

----------


## bvc

http://home.houston.rr.com/bvc/Clearlooks-OliveM.jpg

----------


## Kev0r

Here r teh mine!

If you want to put ur screenshot here, goto: http://kev0r.nl/upload/ and follow instructions. You can upload a screenshot there, free of charge. I promise to keep those pics up, as long as possible.

----------


## Gman

My dual screen setup

----------


## primeirocrime

here is my depressive desktop.

aqui

hoary
gnome 2.10
gimp
my drunken drawings on a train ticket
a photo from the same train
an openoffice doc to start a story


theme MilkySmooth/RMilk-Flat/d3a-Icons

----------


## DJ_Max

> http://home.houston.rr.com/bvc/Clearlooks-OliveM.jpg


 Looking at your desktop(s) make me love the flexiablility of Unix Desktop Environments.  :Smile:

----------


## somuchfortheafter

My latest
Hoary
Gnome 2.10
Lots of Gdesklets
umm type and a combo of icon sets

http://webpages.charter.net/kingspc/Screenshot.jpg

----------


## telmo

> here is my depressive desktop.
> 
> aqui
> 
> hoary
> gnome 2.10
> gimp
> my drunken drawings on a train ticket
> a photo from the same train
> ...


Esse wallpaper tá uma ganza!
That wallpaper RULES!

----------


## carlc

primeirocrime, I like the wallpaper. It makes a statement. I like the idea of finding art in everyday life and I think your desktop does that.

----------


## primeirocrime

> primeirocrime, I like the wallpaper. It makes a statement. I like the idea of finding art in everyday life and I think your desktop does that.
> __________________
> I see you're drinking 1%. Is that 'cause you think you're fat?


thanks, I'm constantly changing them, they are always part of what I'm doing next...although sometimes they get to heavy.  :Smile: 

and telmo..
Obrigado pah!

----------


## bvc

> Looking at your desktop(s) make me love the flexiablility of Unix Desktop Environments.


thx! Yeah! ug2_luv_iT  :Mr. Green:  
screenie
http://www.kernow-webhosting.com/~bv...looks-Mask.jpg
 :Razz: 
it's at gnome-look in the Big_Pack

Also goes well with ubuntu-warm at gnome-look (down right now) and a few others... and even the default wallpaper, since it is dark.

----------


## kassetra

> thx! Yeah! ug2_luv_iT  
> screenie
> http://home.houston.rr.com/bvc/Clearlooks-Mask.jpg
> 
> download
> http://home.houston.rr.com/bvc/gtk/C...ks-Mask.tar.gz
> 
> Also goes well with ubuntu-warm at gnome-look (down right now) and a few others... and even the default wallpaper, since it is dark.


 I just cannot gush enough how gorgeous that theme is.  I mean, just wow.  I'm totally lovin' the whole african sunset vibe.... 

gorgeous gorgeous stuff man.

----------


## bvc

thx! enjoy the vibe!  :Smile:

----------


## bored2k

> thx! Yeah! ug2_luv_iT  
> screenie
> http://home.houston.rr.com/bvc/Clearlooks-Mask.jpg
> 
> download
> http://home.houston.rr.com/bvc/gtk/C...ks-Mask.tar.gz
> 
> Also goes well with ubuntu-warm at gnome-look (down right now) and a few others... and even the default wallpaper, since it is dark.


 Nice one .
Now to get the whole feeling I have to go rent Ace Ventura: When Nature Calls  :Rolling Eyes:  ..

----------


## kassetra

> Nice one .
> Now to get the whole feeling I have to go rent Ace Ventura: When Nature Calls  ..


You could also rent "Gorillas in the Mist" ... if you wanted something not quite as juvenile... heh.

----------


## Whiffle

http://www.resnet.trinity.edu/avaselaa/ss.jpg

Nothing special... xfce4, xorg w/ composite/transparency, xmms, and a good background.

----------


## bvc

> http://www.resnet.trinity.edu/avaselaa/ss.jpg
> ....and a good background.


just out of curiousity, do you know where that pic was taken?

----------


## Whiffle

> just out of curiousity, do you know where that pic was taken?



I just happen to know exactly where it was taken, I took it  :Very Happy:  

Between Raton, NM and Cimarron, NM on US64 last summer.   :Very Happy:

----------


## bvc

> I just happen to know exactly where it was taken, I took it  
> 
> Between Raton, NM and Cimarron, NM on US64 last summer.


I thought it looked like a Texas flood (I'm in Houston, Tx)....nice!

----------


## Whiffle

Yeah its very houston-flood-ish, thats where I'm from too.  Especially lately...everything around here is bright green.

I was driving from raton to cimarron and I followed this storm, and went thru it, and passed it, was very cool.

----------


## MiddleBrooker

> My dual screen setup



COOOOLLL!!!!
Please can you post your Video Hardware?
I'm looking for something similar  :Smile: 

THANKKSSS!!!

----------


## lizardking

My OS X similar desktop:

----------


## jax2000

my desktop   :Very Happy:

----------


## kassetra

> my desktop


y'know... bvc made a red/brown/orange theme for clearlooks (gtk/gnome) that would match your desktop...  :Wink:

----------


## Gman

MiddleBrooker, I've got 2 19" monitors connected to my GeForce FX 5600. I used Nvidia's TwinView to set them up like this.

----------


## bvc

I fixed the statusbar in Clearlooks-Mask
http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=22259
also added;
Clearlooks-Pastel
Clearlooks-Serenity

...I think it's time for black!

----------


## hard_i

:Smile:

----------


## bvc

aren't they cute?  :Laughing:  
http://www.kernow-webhosting.com/~bv...s-4Humans1.jpg

preview wall
http://www.wincustomize.com/Preview....pers/22693.jpg
download wall
http://www.wincustomize.com/download...8&SkinID=22693

----------


## Yukonjack

Hoary in greenland  :Smile: 

Click Me Please

----------


## Yukonjack

> aren't they cute?  
> http://home.houston.rr.com/bvc/Clearlooks-4Humans1.jpg


Hehehehe  :Smile:

----------


## z_pod

Mine,


running UbuntuLinux Hoary (live) PPC on my Powerbook G4.

Various applications are running in remote sessions.

I'm really loving this Ubuntu thing, I can run apps almost as fast as I do in MacosX, and the graphical environment is really pleasant.

USBs and peripherals are properly recognized and configured and this is definatly a plus for a desktop system.

Time to get rid of MacosX ?  (I don't think so....)  :Wink:  

Ubuntu Magic !

Regards

----------


## Kimm

what tha what tha what tha  :d'oh!:  

are you emulating TWO systems at the same time in that screenshot????  :d'oh!:

----------


## angrykeyboarder

Hoary w/GNONE 2.10 with Milk 2.0 Themes and Snowe Icon theme.

Clicky Clicky.

----------


## Hackmo

Here is my latest.

www.sean13.com/Screenshot.png

----------


## Michael

My current desktop configuration:



What do you think?  :Very Happy:

----------


## carlc

Hackmo, cool desktop, where did you get the xmms skin that you are using? I looked on gnome-look but did not see something like it.

----------


## bvc

http://www.kernow-webhosting.com/~bv...s-4Humans2.jpg
Clearlooks-4Humans with its slightly darker widgets and...just updated tonight in the Big_Pack it has brown arrows (where clearlooks currently allows....see: scrollbars and spinbuttons in the ThemePreview).

----------


## bored2k

> http://www.kernow-webhosting.com/~bv...s-4Humans2.jpg
> Clearlooks-4Humans with its slightly darker widgets and...just updated tonight in the Big_Pack it has brown arrows (where clearlooks currently allows....see: scrollbars and spinbuttons in the ThemePreview).


 what are those apps/commands running ?

----------


## bvc

http://www.kernow-webhosting.com/~bvc/theme/docs/
the script running is info.sh
instructions and credits at the top of the file

----------


## Whiffle

Desktop:
Woohoo! Twinview!  
http://www.resnet.trinity.edu/avaselaa/ss2.jpg

I need to find more icons and xfce themes tho... 

"laptop"
Nothing special yet, I'm just happy it works... 
http://www.resnet.trinity.edu/avaselaa/sslaptop.jpg

----------


## z_pod

> what tha what tha what tha  
> 
> are you emulating TWO systems at the same time in that screenshot????



Hi,

If you refer to the previous screenhost, well... more or less...

one is a RFB (tsclient) session to a win2k host and one is a VNC session to another UbuntuLinux host located in a different facility.

I can almost administer all our servers just by booting my Powermac using an Ubuntu PPC live session.

After having played with Ubuntu a bit and having installed it in some of our servers (switching away from Win), I'd like to deeply thanks all the people involved in the UbuntuLinux project for providing all of us with one of the finest distro I've ever used.

Thanks guys !

Regards

----------


## Paool

> Here is my latest.
> 
> www.sean13.com/Screenshot.png


 where I can find this wallpaper? it's nice  :Very Happy:

----------


## Jason-X

Here is my  desktop.

I did a minimal install of ubuntu and just added the applications that I needed. I'm using Icewm for the window manager and Rox-filer for the file browser.

Very fast and snappy! 8)

----------


## unkwn

> Desktop:
> Woohoo! Twinview!  
> http://www.resnet.trinity.edu/avaselaa/ss2.jpg
> 
> I need to find more icons and xfce themes tho... 
> 
> "laptop"
> Nothing special yet, I'm just happy it works... 
> http://www.resnet.trinity.edu/avaselaa/sslaptop.jpg


 i think Whiffle is a little bit of a redneck ;]

----------


## Whiffle

> i think Whiffle is a little bit of a redneck ;]



I am from Texas, yall  :Very Happy:  


 :Twisted Evil:

----------


## bvc

somehow, I went from doing a black/dark color scheme... to blinding myself  :Shocked:  

http://www.kernow-webhosting.com/~bv...ks-Gartoon.jpg
http://www.kernow-webhosting.com/~bv...Gartoon.tar.gz

http://www.kernow-webhosting.com/~bv...gOrangeous.jpg
http://www.kernow-webhosting.com/~bv...angeous.tar.gz

just thought some unused colors in gtk might be refreshing to some

----------


## kassetra

> somehow, I went from doing a black/dark color scheme... to blinding myself  
> 
> http://www.kernow-webhosting.com/~bvc/theme/gtk/clearlooks/0.5/Clearlooks-Gartoon.jpg
> http://www.kernow-webhosting.com/~bvc/theme/gtk/clearlooks/0.5/Clearlooks-Gartoon.tar.gz
> 
> http://www.kernow-webhosting.com/~bvc/theme/gtk/clearlooks/0.5/Clearlooks-gOrangeous.jpg
> http://www.kernow-webhosting.com/~bvc/theme/gtk/clearlooks/0.5/Clearlooks-gOrangeous.tar.gz
> 
> just thought some unused colors in gtk might be refreshing to some


Now those are nice and juicy.
Soooooooo... could I tempt you into making a lovely "cherry blossom" theme...?
 :Wink:   (light pink, pink, white, and a touch of sky blue...?)

----------


## NeoChaosX

I'm a Rival Schools (the game, not the band) fanboy.   :Smile:  The desktop is something I made myself, though.   :Confused:

----------


## bvc

> Now those are nice and juicy.
> Soooooooo... could I tempt you into making a lovely "cherry blossom" theme...?
>   (light pink, pink, white, and a touch of sky blue...?)


thx! If I made the gartoon yellow closer to gartoon yellow is was too blinding. I tried to not make it too dirty.

'cherry blossom'? ...urmm...no, sorry! That doesn't tempt me   :Mr. Green:

----------


## artnay

http://img133.exs.cx/img133/4992/desktop4ga.jpg

----------


## Yukonjack

> http://img133.exs.cx/img133/4992/desktop4ga.jpg


Cool wallpaper artnay  8)

----------


## digby

All you Gnome users... I posted this is the Kubuntu thread, but I thought that a little KDE might freshen things up in here...  :Mr. Green: 



Click for full size.

----------


## invalid

A dual screen setup I use:

 

Click the image for larger version.

----------


## Whiffle

http://www.resnet.trinity.edu/avaselaa/ss3.jpg


I really, really, really like XFCE.  :Smile: 


Isn't the earth pretty? (those are true-color photos as my wallpaper)

----------


## cdhotfire

> All you Gnome users... I posted this is the Kubuntu thread, but I thought that a little KDE might freshen things up in here... 
> 
> 
> 
> Click for full size.


how do you get that weather thing on kde?

thxs in advanced.  :Razz:

----------


## digby

It's a KDE program called superkaramba.  (If you're using Gnome, the equivalent is gdesklets, but you'll have to figure it out for yourself.)

$sudo apt-get install superkaramba

That's the base.  The actual weather app is called Liquid Weather and came from kde-look.  Untar it to wherever you like (I use /opt/superkaramba/themes/).

Then just run $superkaramba and open the theme.

----------


## oddabe19

> All you Gnome users... I posted this is the Kubuntu thread, but I thought that a little KDE might freshen things up in here... 
> 
> 
> 
> Click for full size.


 You know, everyonce in a while, a wallpaper comes along that just blows me away.

Very awesome man... can you tell me what it is? And where i can get it?

----------


## seven

http://www.base17.hostorm.biz/Screenshot.png

wallpaper from http://www.deviantart.com/

----------


## MadMan2k



----------


## digby

> You know, everyonce in a while, a wallpaper comes along that just blows me away.
> 
> Very awesome man... can you tell me what it is? And where i can get it?


It came from a site called InterfaceLift.  It's a great spot for some hi-res wallpaper.  That one specifically can be found here.

----------


## luna6

this is my current desktop......i think it rocks..............

----------


## bored2k

> this is my current desktop......i think it rocks..............


 So the girl killed all those guys? LOL I thought Black Mamba [the bride - kill bill] was something..

----------


## p0lly

> this is my current desktop......i think it rocks..............


What movie is that? I like that girl, and I like asian fighting movies.   :Mr. Green:

----------


## seven

> this is my current desktop......i think it rocks..............


nice desktop, nice girl  :Very Happy: 
btw, 6385 ram? O_O

----------


## luna6

that is actually a read out of the used space on my root partition....i wished i had  6 gigs of ram!

...ah the movie is "Azumi" definitely not a movie to be taken seriously like an akira kurosowa flick, but if you like mtv style fast editing with a lot of action, definitely check it out, and yup she did go through that whole town of men, well almost, dont want to give to much away.....

----------


## p0lly

> that is actually a read out of the used space on my root partition....i wished i had that much 6 gigs of ram!
> 
> ...ah the movie is "Azumi" definitely not a movie to be taken seriously like an akira kurosowa flick, but if you like mtv style fast editing with a lot of action, definitely check it out, and yup she did go through that whole town of men, well almost, dont want to give to much away.....


thanks, I'm leech... err I will go and buy it these days  :Wink:

----------


## luna6

one more ...this is my desktop #2, desktop #1 is set for azumi, and this desktop #2 "sea of love" ....good to sit back and relax....photo i took myself off the coast of jeju island in south korea...

----------


## TravisNewman

haven't contributed here in a while, thought I would.

This is clearlooks-olive, very simple desktop. No gdesklets, nothing. The icons at the bottom are actually just a gnome-panel that's transparent and stretched, so that the little grippy bars don't show up on the side.

----------


## telmo

I have a question for you... what is that little tux icon on the top gnome bar?

----------


## primeirocrime

yeah! and what is the little blue frog? up there and down there? never saw that before...

----------


## Whiffle

> yeah! and what is the little blue frog? up there and down there? never saw that before...


 Thats the icon for Azureus.

----------


## telmo

Azureus RULES!!!   :Boo hoo!:

----------


## bvc

from this
http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthre...558#post114558

I made this
download
http://www.kernow-webhosting.com/~bv...manBlue.tar.gz

screenie
http://www.kernow-webhosting.com/~bv...-HumanBlue.jpg

----------


## kassetra

> from this
> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthre...558#post114558
> 
> I made this
> download
> http://www.kernow-webhosting.com/~bvc/theme/gtk/clearlooks/0.5/Clearlooks-HumanBlue.tar.gz
> 
> screenie
> http://www.kernow-webhosting.com/~bvc/theme/gtk/clearlooks/0.5/Clearlooks-HumanBlue.jpg


bvc - even when you do blue, which has been done to death and back, you still make it rock.   :Smile:

----------


## bvc

> bvc - even when you do blue, which has been done to death and back, you still make it rock.


thx! not much to do really.
hey, I love blue! Especially these walls..
http://epheus.deviantart.com/gallery/

----------


## kassetra

> thx! not much to do really.
> hey, I love blue! Especially these walls..
> http://epheus.deviantart.com/gallery/


Maybe it's not much to do, but you do have a certain panache with which you do it.  Also, those are some fun walls.   :Smile:

----------


## bvc

:Speak to the hand:  already  :Embarassed:  
http://www.kernow-webhosting.com/~bv...HumanBlue1.jpg

----------


## sapo

Very simple  :Sad: 
http://img236.exs.cx/img236/1278/screenshot4pg.png

----------


## TravisNewman

The blue frog in my screenshot, as has been pointed out, is azureus.

The penguin in the top panel is an applet called "gnubiff" which is available through the ubuntu repositories. You may need to enable universe, not sure.
It's an email checking applet. It can work as a standalone program, so you can put it anywhere, or it can be the applet. I have it set up to have an animated png of tux jumping when I have mail, and one of tux sleeping when there's no mail. Both animated pngs are included, you just have to change it to these through the prefs.

----------


## Tsjoklat

Sapo what is up with the sad face? I happen to like 'simple' and I think your dt looks  nice  :Smile: 

D

----------


## Whiffle

http://www.resnet.trinity.edu/avaselaa/ss4.jpg

latest ... i'm really liking this dark theme.

----------


## bored2k

> http://www.resnet.trinity.edu/avaselaa/ss4.jpg
> 
> latest ... i'm really liking this dark theme.


 Where do you get it from ?!

----------


## telmo

I think from gnome-look.  I have it and it's called GX.

----------


## Whiffle

> I think from gnome-look.  I have it and it's called GX.


 Thats the one.

----------


## bored2k

> Thats the one.


 Thank you [and telmo].

----------


## HungSquirrel

http://hungsquirrel.org/images/hoary-040405.jpg

----------


## digby

Squirrel,

Where did you get the Warcraft III icon?  Do you have any others?  :Mr. Green:

----------


## HungSquirrel

I know it's sacrilege, but I got the game icons from the ObjectDock section of WinCustomize.

----------


## carlc

Squirrel, i like the wallpaper...is that the evil monkey in your closet?

----------


## JnnY

Finnaly Ubuntu is up and running as I want it, just a few more adjustments and I'm migrating from windows  :Smile:

----------


## danip

Ive seen a few people using the theme here http://www.gnome-look.org/content/sh...?content=13548

How do I download this one?  I cant seem to find it anywhere on the page.

----------


## HungSquirrel

> Squirrel, i like the wallpaper...is that the evil monkey in your closet?


 Yes.

----------


## `Mrk

> Ive seen a few people using the theme here http://www.gnome-look.org/content/sh...?content=13548
> 
> How do I download this one?  I cant seem to find it anywhere on the page.


Err, what? You can't find the link for the download? Scroll down a bit...

[download] (GTK2 Theme with metacity)
[download] (Icon Theme 2,480,218 bytes)
[download] (Wallpapers 69,194 bytes)

----------


## bored2k

One of my old desktops, showing Warty, Bluecurve and some 24 thumbnails  :Wink: .
http://img225.exs.cx/img225/4562/shot8rq.jpg

----------


## didit

mine is here:
http://img131.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img1...eenshot8sr.png 

-dyt

----------


## lizardking

> mine is here:
> http://img131.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img1...eenshot8sr.png 
> 
> -dyt


Can you post yours gtk,metacity,fonts settings? (and the link)

in particular which kind of icons are that? can you post me the link?

thanks

----------


## bored2k

> Can you post yours gtk,metacity,fonts settings? (and the link)
> 
> in particular which kind of icons are that? can you post me the link?
> 
> thanks


 Yes the icons are rockin', please post that info. We're using the same wallpaper lol.

----------


## DJ_Max

> One of my old desktops, showing Warty, Bluecurve and some 24 thumbnails .
> http://img225.exs.cx/img225/4562/shot8rq.jpg


I see you watch one of the best shows on TV, eh?  :Wink:

----------


## didit

> Can you post yours gtk,metacity,fonts settings? (and the link)
> 
> in particular which kind of icons are that? can you post me the link?
> 
> thanks



of course  :Smile: 

gtk:  Clearlooks-DeepSky
metacity: Clearlooks 
icons: eXperienceCrystal (i got it from art.gnome) 
Big icons shown on desktop, i dont remember exactly where i got it but i dig somewhere in Devianart.
fonts: Nimbus Sans L 10
wallpaper: http://www.volvoguy.net/ubuntu/ 

those are more a less ingradient of my Ubuntu  :Smile: 

-dyt

----------


## SKLP

> already  
> http://www.kernow-webhosting.com/~bvc/theme/gtk/clearlooks/0.5/Clearlooks-HumanBlue1.jpg


nice desktop background, where can i find it? =)

thanks in advance

----------


## bvc

> nice desktop background, where can i find it? =)
> 
> thanks in advance


http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=22305

http://www.volvoguy.net/ubuntu/

----------


## seven

new desktop and cool ascii   :Razz:  

http://www.base17.hostorm.biz/Screenshot.jpg

----------


## wfx

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/16968895/
Nothing special, Wallpaer is a SVG and i still working on it.

----------


## ffderrick

http://home.earthlink.net/~ffderrick...zaidesktop.jpg

----------


## zenrox

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/16881458/
sweet looken

----------


## danip

> Err, what? You can't find the link for the download? Scroll down a bit...
> 
> [download] (GTK2 Theme with metacity)
> [download] (Icon Theme 2,480,218 bytes)
> [download] (Wallpapers 69,194 bytes)


heh was looking for something at the top like i had seen on other pages.  thanks!

----------


## arrizaba

> new desktop and cool ascii   
> 
> http://www.base17.hostorm.biz/Screenshot.jpg


 Hey, how did you manage to install the gdesklets. Those use to work in Warty but not in Hoary

----------


## Dragorta

Hi all,
I am new on this forum and I like your screenshot section ,very interesting.  

Here my two last Desk, on Hoary.

Thanks.
Drag.

----------


## Paool

http://img180.exs.cx/img180/7445/zrzutekranu1po.png

----------


## ubuntu-geek

All new screenshots should be uploaded to the gallery.  :Smile: 

http://ubuntuforums.org/gallery/

I will lock this thread so we can keep a uniformed place for screenshots and displayed art work for viewing and downloading.

----------

